
Which PHP Cryptography Libraries Are Actually Secure? - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/11/choosing-right-cryptography-library-for-your-php-project-guide
======
opless
None, because php has holes that you can drive a bus though.

~~~
sarciszewski
PoC||GTFO

